

Disrupt Audience Choice Questli Releases iOS App & Giving Away Bunch of Prizes - Danilka
http://win.questli.com/
http://techcrunch.com/2011/11/21/questli-launches-ios-app-to-allow-users-to-take-on-virtual-and-real-world-quests/
======
Bardt
The most interesting startup of the last several months!

------
libra
Cool! I like prizes!

